# External wastegate custom exhaust turbo re routed



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

After my last outing on track and the internal wastegate pin sheared off I decided it's time to go external and have a local engineer build a new set up. We should have less lag and better top end 










View attachment 3











View attachment 1


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice! Are you running a screamer pipe?!


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

NickG said:


> Very nice! Are you running a screamer pipe?!


No, straight to downpipe


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looking good! I wonder why the choice of recirculating instead of venting to the atmosphere on a setup where efficiency is impotant?


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Madmax199 said:


> Looking good! I wonder why the choice of recirculating instead of venting to the atmosphere on a setup where efficiency is impotant?


Still a street car and not too keen on noisy screamers, Every item is V-band flanged so might consider this if we have high egts.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Start up and minor set back, slight manifold leak, had to remove to face but manage some better pics of the set up.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Screamer pipe is fine as long as you don't over boost..
I would tell the cops that it's an air inlet setup..
Steve


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

I was running just over 2 bar so prefer to vent to exhaust :wink:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

New set up on the road and have a small issue.She's hunting on idle. When we tried it on the road car pulls nicely through the gears but goes into limp mode on engine break, epc and traction control warning lights go on.Traction control probably due to alignment as I had to remove the top mounts to replace worn rose joints.
Tomorrow I'll take some logs and send them over to JabbaSport.
Our local engineer who built the exhaust and re-routed the turbo thinks that the dump valve is now too small for this set up and suggested a larger piston type.Jabba have always prefered using the oem DV as aftermarket ones provoke limp mode We're using a MBC and N75 by pass at the moment.
Has anyone used a larger DV sucessfully :?:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I run a 45mm Turbosmart Hypergate to my screamer pipe.

Small Turbo, high boost = small WG.
Small Turbo, low boost = large WG
Large Turbo, high boost = small WG
Large Turbo, low boost = large WG
Steve


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Corresponded with Kevin from Jabbasport and it's possible the DV is too close to the MAF and causing turbulence :!:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

So you mean BOV and not WG..
Steve


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

In that case, mine is a 25mm Turbosmart installed approx 300mm away from the MAF as turbulence is not good for the MAF.

Steve


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

pinotattt said:


> Corresponded with Kevin from Jabbasport and it's possible the DV is too close to the MAF and causing turbulence :!:


Yes, you really want 6" of straight pipe or a velocity stack in front of the MAF. That long filter you have is eating a lot of real estate, and yes the DV recirc is way too close to the MAF housing. Lengthen your turbo inlet to get the MAF away slightly.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Car is hunting all over the place and I vented the DV to atmosphere it got worse. I think we have an issue with mapping or a possible manifold leak. Have send some logs to Kevin @ Jabbasport to sort it out. Car pulling like a train @ 1.5 bar despite the issues and get limp mode and EPC light over 5000 rpms.

I've used a tunnel heat shield to protect the K&N and will powder coat it in black :wink:


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Curious, you want to protect the filter from what? I hope it's not heat. Lol


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

That was the general idea :? and have an air vent from the bumper directed under the filter to keep help cool air. Feel free to input [smiley=argue.gif]

Car is pulling like a train on 1.5 bar earlier spool but still have a couple of issues, hunting, not holding idle and going into limp mode EPC. Changed MAF/DV fixed a manifold leak and she's still unhappy :? Only thing left is to lengthen the MAF intake, probably too close to the turbo and DV. Catch tank vent is also close


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorted EPC,and idle hunting, moved the MAF 30 in away from the turbo and DV vent


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

We'll extend the MAF intake length and relocate the larger K&N filter parallel to the headlamp.

Been pondering about this on for a while :twisted:


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

pinotattt said:


> View attachment 1


Just a tip for you.
If you want to neaten up the look of the engine bay, you can actually remove the "black funnel" that the engine oil cap sit on for a neater look as the oil cap screws onto the rocker cover in the same fashion. 

Mean setup btw.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheers mate [smiley=cheers.gif] didn't realise


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

pinotattt said:


> Cheers mate [smiley=cheers.gif] didn't realise


I was dumbfounded myself when a mate of mine came over one day while I was tinkering on the TT and just ripped it off and said. There you go mate ! Free mods today ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Bonnet scoop done


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool, but what are you scooping air too?


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Exhaust manifold


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Would you not be better off having it the other way to create a low pressure area to pull the hot air out? Less drag as well?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

pinotattt said:


> Exhaust manifold


And that will do what exactly?

I think you have the wrong idea of what is really needed on these cars. Best example to picture this are EVOs and STis. The Subarus use scoops to bring air in only because they have top-mounted intercoolers -- cars that have front and side mounted intercoolers like the evo typically use extracting vents to release hot air and pressure trapped under the bonnet.

What you need to understand is that the pressure that gets built under the bonnet of our TT is the biggest enemy of heat. The pressure differential acts like a wall to prevent fresh air from moving in. This prevents the radiator to work efficiently (more heat), and keeps hot air from moving out of the bay quickly (more heat again). One of best cooling mod I have done to my track TT (along with an external oil cooler) was to add an extracting vent. This greatly increased the efficiency of the radiator and coolant system and heat was manageable after that. You really want to evacuate heat and pressure, not try to bring more pressure in.


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

The new SS exhaust manifold and turbo downpipe location are both on the firewall, generating a lot of heat. Scoop feeds air directly towards them, I used to run engine temps up to 120C on a 10 minute track session. This is our idea how to cool things down. Next track day on the 8th of May, I'll update then :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Reducing heat from the front of the car is good but you want to keep in the heat around the turbo system as the turbo works better when hot..upto a certain point..it can be a compromise within the bay.
Steve


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

pinotattt said:


> The new SS exhaust manifold and turbo downpipe location are both on the firewall, generating a lot of heat. Scoop feeds air directly towards them, I used to run engine temps up to 120C on a 10 minute track session. This is our idea how to cool things down. Next track day on the 8th of May, I'll update then :wink:


Give it a try, but your running temp at the track will likely not improve from this. As I said, you want to depressurize the bay to help air flow through it (through the radiator, not bypassing it). Good luck with it!


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies [smiley=cheers.gif] it's always a learning process. :mrgreen:

Guys keep in mind we're a few thousand miles south of you so track conditions are much hotter than the UK. Turbo jacket should keep it cosy Steve :wink: 
The previous cast underslung manifold was cracked in a few places so the heat generated was quite considerable. SS mani and downpipe have been designed with this in mind and we feel the cooler airflow towards these will create a steady vent dispersing the extra heat under the car.

The extractor fan option is a very good idea :idea: and this could be fitted easily if necessary

On a different note, I'm looking for the correct colour codes for the 3 DTM stripes in the link here

http://audicarsblog.blogspot.com.mt/201 ... 9307674514

Any :idea: :arrow: Links :?:


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,

Not all the colours but http://www.ascrusa.com/guidelines/pdfs/Audi Sport customer racing guidlines.pdf

The red is Audi Dark Red (Pantone 187, CMYK 0/100/80/20) the black is just black ;-)

Just found this http://www.ascrusa.com/guidelines/pdfs/Audi Colors.pdf


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

brushwood69 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not all the colours but http://www.ascrusa.com/guidelines/pdfs/Audi Sport customer racing guidlines.pdf
> 
> ...


Cheers mate


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Quick 5 min run  Running temps 84C


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

pinotattt said:


> Quick 5 min run  Running temps 84C


Is that good, bad, the same? If you're not testing ABA, this is not really saying much. You should tape the scoop entrance, do some pulls -- remove the tape and do more pulls -- tape again, do more control pulls (all of it on the same day, stretch of road, and direction). 8)


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

That's the plan, will take some logs later :wink:


----------



## pinotattt (Oct 5, 2007)

Re routed Air Intake


----------

